

Introducing Darkleaks - dvdyzag
https://medium.com/@ZozanCudi/darkleaks-information-blackmarket-1ee5ac28c892

======
tom-lord
Without even going into the technical side of things, what I really don't
understand about these sorts of projects is: What are you trying to achieve,
exactly?

Some of material that DarkLeaks is being advertised as "the best tool to
trade" seems like it would be great to have publicly available, e.g.

> Proof of tax evasion, corruption

But most of these things, in my opinion, should NOT be publicly distributed!
They are private/confidential for good reason - either for personal privacy,
or even for national security reasons! E.g.

> (Recent) military intelligence, sex pictures, trade secrets, ...

I don't understand how anyone can wholeheartedly support a system that could
help do so much damage to the world.

~~~
angersock
_I don 't understand how anyone can wholeheartedly support a system that could
help do so much damage to the world._

There are many who, whenever they pay taxes or vote in the US, ask themselves
the same question.

~~~
tom-lord
Voting is not a fair analogy at all, because if you think both the main
candidates are bad, you can always vote for a minor party! Sure, they almost
certainly won't win, but you're sure as heck not making the situation any
_worse_! Or in other words, there is absolutely no obligation for you to
support "the system".

I see your point about taxes. However, as the old saying goes, two wrongs do
not make a right. Whilst a file sharing system like Darkleaks may have some
great potential, I think it is morally wrong to actively promote its use for
such things as leaking celebrity sex tapes, and compromising national
security.

